# Help with algae, please!



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Here are pics of my 55 gal tank and the African Fern that is growing some lovely fur. Actually a lot of the plants are getting this. 

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
NitrAte: Closer to 10 than 20 on the color chart
Lighting: 2x40w Zoo Med Ultra Sun bulbs
Filter: 1 Penguin 330
Ferts: Root tabs and Fluorish (when I remember)

I do weekly maintenance. Changing around 15 gals. each week. The only algae eaters I have are 3 otos. And they don't seem to crazy about it. 

Is this fuzz algae or something more sinister? What is the best way to get rid of this and prevent it from coming back? More otos? SAE's if I can find any? 
I wanted to get bristlenoses but, I have a rather large S. Eupterus in there.

I'm new at planted tanks so I welcome any and all help/comments! 
 

Thanks, Jan

P.S. I'm also getting alot of green algae on the glass.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

pH: ?
KH: ?
PO4: ?


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Sorry. I don't have those tests kits. I know my water is hard and my ph is 8.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

It would be great if your lfs could test the PO4 for you.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

what is your dosing schedule like?


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

I've put root tabs in as I've planted. I use just under a capful (5ml) of Flourish every 1 - 2 weeks. I guess I was afraid to add it too often. Like I said, I'm new at this. :wink:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

First of all you need to get a PH & P04 test kits. Then make sure you have a balance in your N03 & P04.

How long is the lights on daily?

Do you run C02?

If you are not running C02 along with your low lighting ferts are not really needed.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Sorry, I do have a Ph tester. It's 8. Lighting is just 2 x 40w Zoo Med Super Daylight fluoro bulbs. 6500K full spectrum. Nothing fancy. Only getting less than 1.5wpg. I don't use Co2. Really didn't think I needed it with this lighting. I will have to try to get the other tests next month.

The first two months the tank was going I just had 2 x 20 watts of light. I just put the new lights on about 3 weeks ago. 

I really wanted this to be a low light, easy to take care of tank.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Try throwing some hornwort or some other fast growing floater in there.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I may have been unclear in my previous post but with low lighting like you have you do not need C02. You may want to stop ferts for a couple of weeks intill the algae is under control. Also, depending on how long you have the lights on daily you may want to cut back a couple hours daily. Also you need to test your P04 to see if it is high, which can cause algae problems.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

I had been leaving lights on for 12 hours. I'll cut it back to 10. Will more frequent or larger water changes help as well? Also can the root tabs contribute to this?

What are the things that would cause high PO4?

Thanks for the help, all.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, more or larger water changes will help.

The root tabs may have caused the algae if they got disturbed during vacuuming the gravel and leached into the water column.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

O.K. I'm working on the algae problem! I'm doing more frequent water changes and having lights on for 5 hours, off for 2 and on for 5. 

What I have for algae eaters are 3 otos, what I thought were 2 SAE's but, are actually False SAE's, some Ramshorns and MTS. Are these guys going to do any good with the stuff that's already grown?

I'd also like to know if there is a way that I can clean this stuff off the leaves.

One more! Does not using carbon in the filters make a difference when it comes to algae?

Oooh! Another one! The only plant I have that I could throw in there is a Riccia mat. Would that absorb any excess nutrients?

Thanks all! I really appreciate the help!!

Jan


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I tried the on/off lighting and found it did not make a difference, however a lot of people say that they have had success with it.

Otto's eat brown algae, SAE's eat BBA and snails eat hair algae from my experience. It is good to keep a variety of algae eaters around. Shrimp also make great algae eaters.

On the leaves that are badly affected by the algae I would just cut them off. The rest should clear up once your tank gets a balance.

Using carbon does not effect algae.

Yes, Riccia will help suck up nutrients.

Along with the increased water changes I would also stop ferts intil the algae has cleared up. Have you got your P04 tested yet?


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

No, I haven't been able to get a test for PO4 yet. I am not adding any ferts. Probably won't anymore.

The real sucky thing is that I have a Narrow Leaf Java Fern about 16" tall that has that on it. I'd have to cut off all the leaves completely.  

I just have to keep reminding myself that it's not the end of the "tank"!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

These things take time......just keep up what youre doing and things should get better.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Thank you, Kevin!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Another option is doing a deluted bleach dip. Use 1 part bleach to about 19 parts water soak for 1-2 minutes, then rinse under running water, then soak in a water/declorainator mix for a few minutes.


----------

